# Anyone using Nearpeer for mdcat prep 2019?



## teawiz (Jun 26, 2018)

hey guys. im just starting to dive into the whole mdcat prep as my AL exams are over. a lot of people join the KIPS academy usually but i found this other ONLINE program for mdcat prep by Nearpeer. i just wanna know if there's anyone who takes that and how its going for them. let me know here or please message me in private too


----------



## momina amin mirza (May 16, 2019)

i too need some insight about it .


----------



## minahil_ (Jun 22, 2018)

i took the nearpeer online course and being an alevel student it helped me familiarize with fsc course content a lot and especially because i was avoiding the hassle of joining an academy i think it was a good choice because i myself prefer self study anyway
all my friends joined academies and i guess they did benefit but had a hard time to self study whilst i struggled sometimes with areas like physics and english and practicing mcqs but academies offer only test sessions as well 
if there's anything specific you wanna ask please let me know


----------



## teawiz (Jun 26, 2018)

minahil_ said:


> i took the nearpeer online course and being an alevel student it helped me familiarize with fsc course content a lot and especially because i was avoiding the hassle of joining an academy i think it was a good choice because i myself prefer self study anyway
> all my friends joined academies and i guess they did benefit but had a hard time to self study whilst i struggled sometimes with areas like physics and english and practicing mcqs but academies offer only test sessions as well
> if there's anything specific you wanna ask please let me know


im actually really looking forward to joining the course now as i feel I'll have plenty of study time and better one on one help because you can contact the instructors any time, but youve got me worried about what you said on practicing mcqs. how did you manage that?
also, may i ask what troubles you faced with english?


----------



## minahil_ (Jun 22, 2018)

i definitely think that an online course was good for me personally because i have always prioritized self study and the long academy hours were just too much to bear, the whatsapp groups are really helpful for mcq practice because whenever you have a problem you can post in it and there are tons of students online who help you out, apart from that you can get booklets in the market for mdcat/nums to help you practice and maintain your concepts. don't get worried! i've just personally struggled with physics my entire life so numerical mcqs were tough for me, for english honestly i just winged it which is something i wouldn't recommend but i'm sure the lectures and some books would be helpful. from my experience i can tell you, the friends i have who took academies weren't happy with their decision and the people i knew who took nearpeer weren't satisfied either, meaning what? that both have their pros and cons, you just need to adapt yourself in a way that you can work with it because A LOT comes down to self study in my personal opinion. academies also offer 'test only' courses or test sessions, you can keep those in mind if you struggle with doing mcqs and they'll help build your confidence. just make your own study schedule and stick to it, work smartly and you'll get there. if you have any more questions feel free to ask


----------

